# Meeting of the Drills



## windrivermaiden (Aug 24, 2008)

My son graduated from Boot Camp at MCRD San Diego this last week. What a place for photo opprotunities. When I saw these Drill instructors back lit by the morning sun, I knew immediately that I was going to do the image in Gum Oil, there is nothing quite like it for a high contrast image.:blushing:

This one was rubbed first with a combination of Napthol Crimson and Rose Madder, then the interior was re rubbed with a combination of Prussian Blue and Thalo green. I like this combination to produce a dark warm black better than using a single black pigment such as lamp black, plus it gives me the option to leave the border the original color.


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2008)

This is terrific! I can't believe there have been no comments on this.  

Wonderful wonderful job. That's a scary-looking bunch of guys. 

Congrats on your son's graduation, too! What will he be doing next (MOS)?


----------



## MissMia (Aug 25, 2008)

OOH-RAH!!!!!   I love this. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome job! I what you did here and think it should be saved for a contest entry. I would like to throw something out there though. Is it possible to make the maroon frame a camo-fatigue pattern? or somehow border the maroon with a little bit of gold? (USMC colors)

Again, these were just suggestions and other than that I will say it again, very impressive! and great job! 

Congrats to your son for graduating and please extend my thanks for his commitment and sacrifices to provide the freedom many of us take for granted every day.

*Semper Fi!*


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 26, 2008)

Son will be going to Radio Operator school at 29 Palms followed by OCS. He is on track to be officer.

I have never tried any metallic color with this process, I have reason to believe that the clorine bleach used to etch the gum off will tarnish and deteriorate any shine. :-(
I will have to try it. I know from experience that metallics dont work well in gum dichromate solutions. So far I have very little success getting it to expose consistantly. 

As for a pigment yellow...perhaps Hansa yellow deep would work with out getting muddy. Some colors dont react well with the chemicals in the process. I will have to try for something in the yellow range but this image will stay as it is. I still have the postive...I can always try other options:mrgreen: 
Yes, I plan to put it in for a show soon. :blushing: And one of the drills featured has expressed interest. :lmao:


----------



## Paul M (Aug 26, 2008)

windrivermaiden,
I can't believe that I missed your sig. I apologize. After reading your reply and looking at your sig (yes, I'm slow at times), I am re-impressed finally realizing this is all film. I thought it was digital. Terrific job and a new found appreciation for something that was already deemed awesome. Thanks for sharing and explaining. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2008)

Paul: There is very little digital work that I would consider as an "alternative photographic process", and that's what this particular forum is dedicated to. That's also why it's located in the Film section. 

There aren't many of us (here on TPF anyway),  but I believe it's important to have a special forum to showcase these techniques. Some were born from film's early days, and simply have staying power because of the beautiful imagery to be had. For example, I do bromoil prints (among other things) that fall into that category. Others were "happy accidents" that came about creative photographers pushed the limits of what various film emulsions could do, ie, Polaroid image transfers and emulsion lifts. (Edwin Land may have detested it, but he was outnumbered.)  Lith printing also falls into this "push the limits" category, taking normal B&W photo paper, overexposing it and developing it into highly diluted lith developer for lovely, colorful effects. 

At their heart and soul, alternative techniques require a personal, hands-on approach of the individual photographer/artist. That's what makes them unique. 

And yes, Windy's work rocks!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm so glad there is this forum...so they don't haul me completely  off to the funny farm for my chemical dependence. ;-)

I'm working on a few more gum dichromates too.


----------



## King Mango (Aug 26, 2008)

Made me proud.
Best wishes for your son Winni. I was lucky to get discharged just before Desert Storm. It takes some real dedication to join the USMC in the middle of all this turmoil. Semper Fi


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 28, 2008)

King Mango said:


> . I was lucky to get discharged just before Desert Storm.


 Me too. 4 days before my unit deployed, they RIF'd me! I was really short though and had a new baby,  that was back in the day when they respected short timer's contracts...Not like now when they stop-loss.....


----------

